# Rechte für den user!

## flimmerfix

Ich kann als Nicht-Super-User keine nur Laufwerke und Platten mounten, die ich in der fstab mit der Option user versehen hab.

Meine ntfs-Partitionen kann ich zwar mounten, jedoch kann ich keine Dateien sehen ein ls führt zu:

>>ls: /mnt/D/: Permission denied

Auch kann ich mein CDR nur als root benutzen.

Von Suse bin ich es gewöhnt, daß soetwas selbstverständlich ist.

Wie kann einem normalen User die Rechte geben alle Laufwerke zu benutzen.

----------

## Deever

NTFS read-write ist z.z.noch unstable, hättest es also beim kompilieren speziell aktivieren müssen...

----------

## flimmerfix

 *Deever wrote:*   

> NTFS read-write ist z.z.noch unstable, hättest es also beim kompilieren speziell aktivieren müssen...

 

Aber ls ist kein versuchter Schreibzugriff!

----------

## Codec & Electron

 *flimmerfix wrote:*   

> Meine ntfs-Partitionen kann ich zwar mounten, jedoch kann ich keine Dateien sehen [...]

 

Zusätzlich zu user noch einen umask-Wert als Option in /etc/fstab setzen, z.B.  umask=022 (ergibt rw-r--r--).

MfG,

C&E

----------

## meyerm

Hast Du auch als normaler Benutzer Rechte auf /mnt/D (unabhaengig ob es gemountet ist oder nicht)?

```
ls -la /mnt
```

Was das mounten unter SuSE angeht. Auch dort ist es genauso. Einziger Unterschied ist nur, dass Yast schon ziemlich viel (also genauer gesagt alles was er finden kann  :Wink:  ) in die fstab eintraegt und entweder mit "auto" oder "user" versieht.

Dass nur root "spontan" mounten kann, liegt leider an Linux selber. Ich wuesste jetzt auch nicht, wie man das "eben mal" aendern koennte, da der Kernel einfach ein monolithischer Block ist. Mit einem Microkernel, welcher fuer jedes FS einen eigenen kleinen Server startet, sollte es auch als Benutzer moeglich sein zu mounten etc.

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass irgendjemand bald auf die zuendende Idee kommt, wie man das auch mit dem Linuxkernel sicher hinbekommt.   :Cool: 

----------

## meyerm

Ha! Nur so als Hinweis. Es hat bereits einer erledigt...  :Wink: 

Du musst dafuer Deinen Kernel patchen (supermount). Siehe auch diesen Thread.

HTH

Marcel

----------

## flimmerfix

Danke für die Antworten!

 *Codec & Electron wrote:*   

> Zusätzlich zu user noch einen umask-Wert als Option in /etc/fstab setzen, z.B.  umask=022 (ergibt rw-r--r--).
> 
> MfG,
> 
> C&E

 

war ein guter Tip! Ich kann jetzt meine mp3 & co auf der Windowsplatte nutzen.

Leider kann ich immer noch nicht als Nicht-root CDs brennen.

Muß man vielleicht die "/etc/devfsd.conf" anpassen, wenn ja wie?

----------

## cyc

um cds zu brennen solltest du deinen user in eine bestimmte gruppe einfügen. ich meine sie heisst cdrw. schau mal iin die manpage von cdrecord oder deinem cd-brenntoo.

----------

